# Where to order cheap frozen mice in northen Scotland



## Zack M (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi guys. 

The title pretty much says it all. I'm wondering where I could buy/order somewhat cheap frozen mice and rats, And in quantities of 10-25 of each type of mouse/rat.

I live in the Highlands in Scotland. 

I know of a shop in Elgin, Birnies, does anyone have experience of buying frozen food with him and what type of prices and deals he does? 

Cheers


----------

